# Guitar Picks - Documentary series



## tvpappy (Oct 18, 2010)

Greetings to everyone here at GC! I just joined today and I'm so impressed with the amount of activity, knowledge and passion everyone has for fretted instruments. 

I'm currently producing a 12 part documentary series about guitars and guitar collecting titled Guitar Picks. It is going to air across Canada next spring on Treasure HD. This introductory season will focus primarily on the electric guitar. So far I've had interviews and done stories with the following:


Robert Godin at his Richmond Factory in Richmond, PQ
George Gruhn at his office/store in Nashville, TN
Keith Scott (Bryan Adams lead guitarist) in Encinitas, CA
Chad Kroeger (Nickelback) at the Gibson Factory in Nashville, TN
Murray Jackson (Premier Guitar magazine crossword dude) in Ottawa, ON
Lucas "Big Luke" Van Barneveld (Big Luke's: Take 2! restaurant) in Alexandria, ON
The Burst Brothers at the Guitar Center in Hollywood, CA
Steve Shelski (Coney Hatch) in Mississauga, ON
Mark Rashotte (Empire Theater) in Belleville, ON

Murray Jackson and Big Luke were "amateurs" with interesting stories. I am looking for more of those type of stories, people who have a day job that has nothing to do with guitars, but have a passion for and a collection of interesting guitars with interesting stories to tell. 

If you or someone you know fits the above criteria I would love to talk and discuss further. Please private message me and I will be in touch.

If this is the wrong place to post this kind of request, my apologies! 

All the best!

TVPAPPY


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome TVPAPPY! I think you picked the right place. I'm pretty sure some of us wouldn't mind telling you our stories. Go visit the various threads including the 'Show Your Gear' and 'Vintage' threads for some interesting tidbits.

I am looking forward to seeing your finished project!! It sounds like it should be fabulous!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And here I thought it was a doc on guitar picks...

Nice pun.

Yeah--read the stories here, some cool ones that would be deserving of the documentary treatment.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

go to the "how many guitars do you have" thread


----------

